# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2016 às 00:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2016 às 01:14)

início de Outubro com chuva!
chove fraco


----------



## Serrano (1 Out 2016 às 11:55)

18.6° no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2016 às 12:41)

Bom dia 

Mudança de mês...vira o disco e toca a mesma musica...tempo quente e seco ,pela manhã muito nevoeiro ,com 23.1ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2016 às 16:47)

Boas...sol quente e doentio ,não se pode com ele ,com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (1 Out 2016 às 17:05)

Nova estação wunderground no norte do distrito, em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca (929 metros de altitude), será que foi o user André aqui do meteopt que a instalou???
Espectáculo!!! vou segui-la com atenção este  Inverno, tem potencial para mínimas bem baixas.
Hoje já não passou dos 17.7ºC, e a mínima foi de 5.7ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3

A esta hora segue bem mais fresca que toda a redondeza(até que a Guarda, que está a maior altitude), apenas 15ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2016 às 19:56)

Boas...hoje o bom fresco já rola ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2016 às 21:56)

Boas...noite mais fresca ,meio nublado ,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 26.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2016 às 01:26)

Nickname disse:


> Nova estação wunderground no norte do distrito, em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca (929 metros de altitude), será que foi o user André aqui do meteopt que a instalou???
> Espectáculo!!! vou segui-la com atenção este  Inverno, tem potencial para mínimas bem baixas.
> Hoje já não passou dos 17.7ºC, e a mínima foi de 5.7ºC
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3
> ...


Sim, fui eu, juntamente com a associação Origem e o apoio da junta. 
Várzea da Serra está num vale em altitude que acumula bastante frio. Embora a estação esteja numa das zonas mais altas da vila, não registando as temperaturas mínimas que poderia registar caso estivesse na piscina ou no fundo de Vila (lugares onde não é comum haver alguma geada mesmo em Agosto), já vai dar para ter uma noção do tempo que por lá faz.

Também foi instalada ontem uma webcam. Estou ainda a afina-la.

4,4C de momento.
Junto ao Rio (piscina e fundo de Vila) já deve estar a gear.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2016 às 05:27)

A madrugada está a ser bem fresca, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo e uns fresquinhos 7.7ºC. 

O pôr-do-sol de ontem deve ter sido espetacular, e digo isto porque estava tão absorvido com uns assuntos em casa que nem me fui apercebendo dos vários estágios do céu ao fim do dia, quase já nem ia a tempo de fazer estas fotos:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 06:14)

*2,7ºC* regista agora a estação amadora do Aeródromo de Seia, certamente a gear.
Como previsto, muito potencial para mínimas gélidas.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2016 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Começam a notar-se os primeiros sinais de outono por estas bandas. Nas áreas onde o ar frio se acumula as árvores vão perdendo a cor verde e as primeiras geadas também já ocorreram. 

Esta manhã registei uma mínima de 8,3ºC, mas deve voltar aquecer bem hoje. Por agora 15ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (2 Out 2016 às 10:59)

Ambiente fresco no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2016 às 11:15)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e quente ...mais uma noite fresca ,baixou até aos 10.9ºC,de momento vai nos 19.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 12:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> *2,7ºC* regista agora a estação amadora do Aeródromo de Seia, certamente a gear.
> Como previsto, muito potencial para mínimas gélidas.
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



Mínima de *1,9ºC* excelente valor para inicio de outubro.
Trata-se do valor mais baixo registados nos últimos meses, tanto na rede oficial como rede amadora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2016 às 19:59)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol com uma temperatura agradável para um dia de outono ,há vontade para se andar ao ar livre ,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2016 às 20:47)

Em Várzea, a mínima foi de 2,7ºC e a máxima de 17,3ºC.

De momento a temperatura segue nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 21:41)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea, a mínima foi de 2,7ºC e a máxima de 17,3ºC.
> 
> De momento a temperatura segue nos 8,4ºC.



Boas André,

Diz-me uma coisa, qual é a diferença de temperatura entre o local onde está instalada a estação e a linha de água/ zona mais fria, 2ºC/3ºC ? Terá ido aos negativos?
_________________

Na estação do aerodromo da Seia segue nos 9,7ºC, ontem à mesma hora seguia nos 12,8ºC, mais uma madrugada fria a caminho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa ,com 16.5ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2016 às 22:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas André,
> 
> Diz-me uma coisa, qual é a diferença de temperatura entre o local onde está instalada a estação e a linha de água/ zona mais fria, 2ºC/3ºC ? Terá ido aos negativos?
> _________________
> ...



Entre a minha casa (no fundo de vila, perto do ribeiro) e a junta de freguesia, nas noites de céu limpo, a diferença costuma ser +-2ºC (de carro).
Nas madrugadas quentes de verão (vento de leste), já cheguei a sair de casa com 10ºC, na junta já estarem uns 15ºC e na Serra (1100m) uns 22ºC.
Mas nunca houve um termómetro na junta para puder fazer uma relação.

De qualquer forma, nos lameiros junto ao ribeiro, a temperatura será ainda um pouco mais baixa.

Várzea segue com 5,8ºC.
Agora, o efeito altitude e o facto da estação estar no telhado, deverá fazer com que a temperatura estabilize nesse valor.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 23:28)

AnDré disse:


> Entre a minha casa (no fundo de vila, perto do ribeiro) e a junta de freguesia, nas noites de céu limpo, a diferença costuma ser +-2ºC (de carro).
> Nas madrugadas quentes de verão (vento de leste), já cheguei a sair de casa com 10ºC, na junta já estarem uns 15ºC e na Serra (1100m) uns 22ºC.
> Mas nunca houve um termómetro na junta para puder fazer uma relação.
> 
> ...



Interessantes essas diferenças.
Bem, já vai em 4,8ºC, belo grizo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia .

O sol hoje já faz moça ...quente como tudo ,hoje parece que a temperatura diurna já vai subir ,por enquanto...19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2016 às 16:00)

Boas...muito sol e quente ,voltamos aos dias de outono/verão...pelo menos de dia ,com 26.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2016 às 20:19)

Boas...algumas nuvens altas ao final do dia ,ligeira brisa de NW,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2016 às 21:42)

Boas...por aqui ainda com temperatura tropical...com 20.2ºC e uma ligeira brisa de NNW.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2016 às 10:15)

Bom dia .

Mais uma tarde quente e seca ,com 19.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2016 às 15:32)

Boas ...pela tarde,garantido ,sol bem quente ,com 27.6ºC...sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2016 às 17:56)

Boas...nuvens altas e sem vento ,com 27.6ºC...temperatura nem se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2016 às 19:50)

Boas...final de tarde tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 23.3ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2016 às 21:14)

Por Lamego sol de dia e máxima de 24°C....atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2016 às 21:59)

Boas...já com vento atirar para N ,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2016 às 11:15)

Bom dia ...mais um dia de secura total e ,sol já estorva hoje ,com 24.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2016 às 11:16)

16.8°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2016 às 16:42)

Boas ...bafo total ...nada se mexe ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2016 às 19:58)

Boas...final tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,temperatura vai descendo suavemente ,com 21.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2016 às 20:40)

Boa noite. Dia bastante agradável (no que toca a temperaturas) com máxima de 26.7ºC, porque no que toca a esta pasmaceira atmosférica, já enjoa... Espero que isto tenha os dias contados, mas os modelos estão numa de adiar, tanto esticam a corda que ela há-de partir. 

Entretanto as frentes que têm chegado à galiza, já em dissipação têm gerado muita nebulosidade alta, cirrostratus sobretudo, ficam umas fotos do pôr-do-sol de hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2016 às 21:17)

Boas...já com vento de NNW a manter a temperatura estável ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...o vento a fixar mais em NNE...temperatura subiu ligeiramente,com 22.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 28.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 10:24)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de secura e ...vamos andando ,com 21.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 14:17)

Boas...mais uma tarde de sol doentio ...não se pode com ele ,com 28.6ºC...só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 16:20)

Boas  sol ,vento aumentar de SW ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 17:49)

Boas...até que enfim...um fim de tarde mais arejado ,depois uns dias mais calmo ,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 18:56)

Boas...hoje já tenho brisa ,com 24.3ºC...fim de tarde ,vai-se acabando os dias de ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 20:08)

Boas...vai refrescando ,com 21.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2016 às 21:50)

Boas...hoje finalmente já abaixo dos vinte a esta hora ,brisa mais fraca ,com 18.8C e 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 29.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2016 às 10:38)

Boas...madrugada fresquinha...baixou até aos 7.8ºC ,devido ao nevoeiro que anda aqui pela zona ,já fugiu para os vales do tejo...muito sol e vento fraco,com 14.9ºC:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2016 às 17:48)

Boas...hoje não foi tão quente ,com o sol a não incomodar muito...vamos lá haver se isto melhora ,com 25.7ºC e uma ligeira brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2016 às 19:36)

Boas...fim de tarde muito calmo...sem vento ,com 21.4ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Boas...tudo calmo,quase sem vento ,com 18.8ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia ...mais um dia a contar para seca total ,com 22.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (8 Out 2016 às 11:16)

16.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2016 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento: 20,1ºC e 63%HR, 1016,1hPa e vento praticamente nulo do quadrante N
Mínima de 8,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2016 às 13:43)

Boas...hoje o sol mais quente ...hoje incomoda ,com 26.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2016 às 15:59)

Boas...mais ...parece verão,com sol maluco ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde calmo quase sem vento ,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2016 às 20:24)

Boas...com 20.3ºC...vai embalada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NW,com 18.0ºC e 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 28.6ºC .


----------



## Serrano (9 Out 2016 às 10:44)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia ...o dia nasceu carregado de nevoeiro ...de momento já brilha o sol ,mais um dia de seca total ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2016 às 18:00)

Boas ...dia cheio de sol,a máxima desceu alguns degraus  em relação a ontem ,mas o sol ainda chateia quando se está levar com ele ,fim de tarde calma...quase sem vento ,com 24.1ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2016 às 19:48)

Boas...continua tudo calmo sem vento ,temperatura a descer bem,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2016 às 21:55)

Boas...já com uma ligeira brisa de NNW,com 18.6ºC e 52%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 25.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2016 às 22:00)

Boas...por Lamego temperatura máxima de 22°C e mínima de 9°C
Atual de 15°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2016 às 10:43)

Bom dia .

Nascer do dia com nevoeiro...muito ,sol já a 100% e quente ,com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2016 às 11:52)

Bom dia!
Já se nota bem o fresco da manhã... *4,0ºC* de mínima esta noite... e o sol aparece cada vez mais tarde, até dia 29!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2016 às 13:30)

Boas...sol maluco ...não se pode com ele  ...é só quentura ,com 22.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2016 às 15:29)

Boas...muito sol e quente...ainda em posição para chatear ,com 24.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2016 às 17:57)

Boas...fim de tarde têm sido calmo e cheio de sol,o vento a querer mexer-se de WSW ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2016 às 19:24)

Boas...fim de tarde calmo,vento continua fraco,com 21.0ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Boas,
Por Lamego dia de sol
Máxima de 22°C, mínima de 8°C...Atual de 15°C
Amanhã por esta hora já teremos a bendita chuva

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Boas...uma ligeira brisa de NW,com 19.2ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2016 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Dia de Sol mas fresco aqui em F.C.Rodrigo, com os extremos provisórios na estação do IPMA a variar entre 7.5ºC e 22.1ºC.
Amanha ao inicio da noite deverá chegar a chuvinha!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 09:09)

Bom...nevoeiro...muito ....tudo tapadinho ,com 12.0ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2016 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

Grande parte do país debaixo de nevoeiro cerrado, a minha aldeia em Chaves não é excepção.
Está tudo à espera da benção que promete cair do céus a partir da tardinha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 10:33)

Boas ....já com sol ,com 16.1ºC...o bom fresco já está de volta ,falta a chuva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 12:02)

Boas...sol e com uma temperatura agradável para se andar na rua ...cheguei agora da rua ,com 19.0ºC...maravilha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 15:44)

Boas...ainda muito sol e o vento aumentar de SWW...está na hora de ir tirar as teias de aranha do penico, é só encostar lá a escadinha ,da ultima vez até estava preso as pás ...isso já lá vai um mês...foi a ultima vez que choveu ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2016 às 16:11)

nublado e fresco por aqui mas ainda sem chuva
a frente está a começar a entrar pela costa, venha ela!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Boas...ainda com sol meio passado,só nuvens altas ,como sempre...o penico tinha por lá vizinhança a morar ,novamente as pás presas  com as teias...é falta de chuva ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2016 às 18:43)

já chove há uns 30min, sem grande intensidade
já fazia falta este barulhinho da chuva a cair


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 18:54)

Boas...o céu mais nublado por nuvens médias ...hoje já foi um dia de outono,pelo menos na temperatura...só falta a ,com 17.7ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Out 2016 às 20:01)

Que bom o cheiro a terra molhada  por aqui ja chove


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Out 2016 às 20:17)

Começou a chover há cerca de meia hora. Há já várias semanas que não chovia algo decente.


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2016 às 20:36)

Por Lamego também já chove, embora ainda fraca...saudades já dá água a cair do céu!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 20:47)

Boas....já chegou ...com um mês de atraso ,aguaceiros fracos,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## JCARL (11 Out 2016 às 21:19)

Por Vila Velha de Ródão já chove a cerca de 30 minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 21:40)

Boas...em forma de aguaceiros agora mais moderados ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...depois de uma pausa...novamente aguaceiros,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Out 2016 às 22:45)

pelo Fundão vai chovendo desde sensivelmente as 20:30, agora mais intensa a ver o que nos espera durante a noite e dia de amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 23:03)

Boas...agora chove bem,esta já corre na estrada,com 14.5ºC e o primeiro 1.0mm .


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Boas! 

Inicio de noite com alguma chuva, em geral fraca sendo por vezes moderada, que venha ela que faz muita falta!


----------



## panda (11 Out 2016 às 23:55)

Boas!
Temperatura 12.6ºC e 95%Hr
acumulada 10.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 23:58)

Boas...está a ser uma boa rega ,com 7.0mm...está abrandar,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2016 às 00:35)

Em Várzea da Serra ontem o acumulado de precipitação ficou-se pelos 6,6mm.
A mínima foi de 4,6ºC e a máxima de 13,4ºC.
Rajada máxima de 33,8km/h.

Por agora chuva fraca, 10,9ºC e 0,8mm acumulados.
Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2016 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

Manhã cinzenta com céu encoberto por aqui, desde o inicio da noite de ontem que temos tido períodos de chuva em geral fraca, desde que começou a chover ontem ao inicio da noite a estação do IPMA de Vilar Torpim registou apenas 5.5mm.


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2016 às 10:19)

bela chuvada neste momento, temperatura ronda os 12ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2016 às 10:21)

Boas ....toda a noite fraca e continua ,com 14.5ºC e 5.0mm.

Ontem de parou nos 7.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2016 às 12:00)

Acumulados desde ontem até às 11h de hoje (dados do ipma):
Viseu(cidade): 19mm
Viseu(aeródromo): 18.6mm
Moimenta da Beira: 18.4mm
Nelas: 14.9mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2016 às 12:12)

Boas...tudo tapadinho ...alguns pingos ,com 15.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## keipha (12 Out 2016 às 12:28)

Em meia hora autentico diluvio. Dados da minha estação.


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2016 às 12:34)

keipha disse:


> Em meia hora autentico diluvio. Dados da minha estação.TE]



Viseu(aeródromo) também recebeu *10.1mm* entre as 11 e as 12h
Está perto dos 25mm hoje...


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2016 às 12:41)

Boas! 

Aqui pela raia da Beira Alta a manhã tem sido de períodos de chuva entre fraca a moderada, uma maravilha de tempo! 

Tempo fresco, apenas 14ºC na estação do WU de Pinhel.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2016 às 12:59)

Boas...depois de mais uma passagem de ,a já subiu para os 7.0mm,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2016 às 12:59)

O aeródromo de Viseu já atingiu os *30mm*
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2016 às 13:41)

chove com intensidade nos ultimos 30/40 minutos


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2016 às 14:07)

chove torrencialmente


----------



## jonas (12 Out 2016 às 14:11)

huguh disse:


> chove torrencialmente


Pelo blitzortung a trovoada está a passar por cima do Alvao!
Deve dar para ouvir?


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Out 2016 às 14:17)

Boa tarde. Dia de aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes com *24.9mm* acumulados até ao momento. No período das 12h às 13h a estação de Ermida-Tondela acumulou* 13mm*.

Dados da estação: (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2016 às 14:17)

Boas...depois uma pausa  para o almoço ...já se faz ao longe e de volta a ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2016 às 14:27)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros em geral fracos, para já sem trovoada. Na estação do IPMA aqui da zona até à ultima atualização foram contabilizados apenas 4.8mm.


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2016 às 14:37)

jonas disse:


> Pelo blitzortung a trovoada está a passar por cima do Alvao!
> Deve dar para ouvir?



Sim, agora mesmo ouviu-se um trovão forte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2016 às 14:47)

O radar está um mimo... precipitação intensa a caminho de VR e CHV! Poderá levar aparato electrico.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2016 às 14:58)

Ecos bem altos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2016 às 15:12)

Trovoada em Vidago.
Em Ribeira de Pena caiu granizo.


----------



## CascaPenense (12 Out 2016 às 15:27)

Por Ribeira de Pena esteve a chover, trovejar, rajadas de vento, e caiu granizo por mais de 20 minutos!


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2016 às 18:37)

Hoje tivemos aquele dia típico de início da estação chuvosa por aqui, com as formigas de asa a reagirem às primeiras chuvadas. 14ºC, céu cinzento e uns aguaceiros fracos de quando em vez.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2016 às 18:49)

Boas...fim de tarde com alguns pingos ,a chuva está a passar ao lado...mais a sul ,com 13.5ºC e a temperatura a descer...mínima de hoje está nos 13.4ºC...de vai nos 8.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2016 às 21:36)

Valores de precipitação no dia de hoje(até às 21h):

Viseu(aeródromo):40.7mm
Viseu(cidade):26.1mm
Moimenta da Beira:22m
Nelas: 21.2mm

Máximas um pouco acima de 15ºC na cidade, e de 13ºC no aeródromo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...tudo calmo ,meio nublado e alguma neblina ,a chuva foi-se ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2016 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

Por aqui a chuva os aguaceiros sucederam-se até ao final da tarde, os acumulados não foram nada de extraordinário, mas foram muito bem-vindos! 

Fazendo o apanhado das atualizações horárias da estação do IPMA aqui da zona tivemos cerca de 17mm, não foi nada mau!


----------



## panda (12 Out 2016 às 23:59)

Boas... Bela rega hoje  acumulada 44.0mm
Temperatura atual 11.5ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2016 às 12:07)

Boas...noite sem chuva e já se foi ,nuvens e sol ,com 16.3ºC...boa temperatura .

Dados de ontem 12.5ºC / 18.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Norther (13 Out 2016 às 13:43)

por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro e a temperatura anda rondar os 13ºC com vento de NO fraco a moderado.
Nevoeiro na encosta da Serra acima dos 1000m.


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2016 às 13:55)

Por Viseu, nada mau o evento até agora!!!
aeródromo: *48.6mm*
cidade: *41.8mm*

Dados do ipma até às 13h de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2016 às 15:40)

Boas...tarde bem arejada ,nuvens e alguns momentos com sol ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2016 às 17:13)

Boas...céu mais limpo ,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2016 às 18:26)

Boas,o céu nublou e os primeiros pingos do dia ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2016 às 19:32)

não estava a contar mas está a chover neste momento !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2016 às 21:41)

Boas...alinda algumas nuvens de passagem...está de restos,com 13.6ºC e o vento mais fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2016 às 23:45)

Boa noite!

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado e por alguns curtos e fracos aguaceiros, que acumularam na estação do IPMA aqui da zona 2.2mm.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2016 às 09:06)

Amanhecer em Várzea.

7,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia .

Voltamos aos dias com sol ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco...bom ambiente na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2016 às 12:42)

Boas ...céu limpinho ,com 17.5ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2016 às 14:16)

Boas...mais quente ,vento aumentar de NW,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2016 às 19:19)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2016 às 22:48)

Boas...limpo e brisa fresca de NW,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2016 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Aqui por F.C. Rodrigo tivemos um dia fresco com céu muito nublado de manhã, mas que foi ficando progressivamente mais limpo ao longo do dia, não houve registo de precipitação.


----------



## Serrano (15 Out 2016 às 11:07)

11.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e sem precipitação.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2016 às 11:31)

Dia de chuva fraca na região, diminuindo progressivamente a caminho do interior.
Segundo o wunderground:
*7/7.5mm* na zona de Vouzela;
*4/5mm* em Tondela/Viseu;
*3mm* em Penalva/Aguiar da Beira;
*1.5mm* em Mangualde, e a partir de Seia, Celorico e Trancoso já não há registo de precipitação.

Um pouco mais a norte, Várzea da Serra, segue já nos *12mm*!!

Temperaturas entre os *11* e o* 13ºC





*
Viseu e Várzea da Serra


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Out 2016 às 12:25)

por aqui já choveu bem  Agora está a acalmar


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2016 às 13:05)

Boas,

Por Mogadouro chuva fraca neste momento 13.1 ° c actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Boas...hoje foi mais quente...manhã nublado,tarde com boas abertas ,com 16.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2016 às 20:26)

Nickname disse:


> Um pouco mais a norte, Várzea da Serra, segue já nos *12mm*!!
> 
> Temperaturas entre os *11* e o* 13ºC
> 
> ...



Orografia a trabalhar bem! 

Do outro lado da Serra, Tarouca, a uma cota bastante inferior, a precipitação acumulada ficou-se pelos 2mm.

Já agora, e por curiosidade, deixo as normais para o Mezio (localidade próxima de Várzea) e Tarouca. Dados do INAG.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,noite calma...quase sem vento ,com 14.0ºC e 71%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Boas...com o vento já mexer de NW...temperatura já vai nos 15.0ºC .


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2016 às 23:34)

Boa noite!

Por aqui hoje tivemos períodos de céu muito nublado e ainda tivemos direito a alguns pingos que nada acumularam, a precipitação ficou praticamente toda junto ao Litoral.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2016 às 02:37)

Começa finalmente a chover... Chove de forma moderada com 15.8ºC, os ecos do radar enganam bem.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado sem chuva, 15,6ºC, 1012hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Serrano (16 Out 2016 às 10:44)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 13.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2016 às 11:04)

Boas...nublado meia manhã...mais abertas de momento ,o sol quando aparece faz aquecer ,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.

As imagens de sat. do IPMA já estão paradas há 24h ...não há ninguém de serviço .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2016 às 12:02)

Boas, 20,0ºC sem chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2016 às 13:16)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco.

As imagens de sat. do IPMA...já está em actualização ...já é meio caminho .


----------



## Z13 (16 Out 2016 às 17:29)

Por Bragança o céu tem estado muito nublado e já se sucederam alguns aguaceiros fracos que não acordaram o meu pluviómetro...
A temperatura tem oscilado entre os 11,3ºC de mínima e os 17,5ºC de máxima.

Neste momento registo *16,1ºC* à espera da precipitação que se avizinha de W/SW


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2016 às 17:52)

Boas!

Aqui as condições são iguais às relatadas pelo @Z13, céu encoberto, tempo fresco próprio da estação e vento nulo e por vezes caiem uns pingos inconsequentes.
Veremos que precipitação chega aqui ainda no dia hoje, com tantas serras pelo caminho as nuvens chegam aqui já muito espremidas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2016 às 19:10)

Boas...já pinga ,sem vento ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui caiem uns pingos, com 17,5ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Boas...depois dos pingos...parece que já é a serio ,pelo menos já molhou a estrada ,com 18.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Boas...a chuva foi só...uma pequena passagem ,só nublado e vento muito fraco,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Out 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia, aguaceiros com15,3°C e 4mm de


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2016 às 09:44)

Neste momento chove bem, um aguaceiro certinho e já a pelo menos 1h que não dá tréguas.
A temperatura ronda os 13ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca/chuvisco constante, até há ultima actualização a estação do IPMA de Vilar Torpim tinha acumulado *1.4mm.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2016 às 12:21)

Boas...a chuva anda com pouca vontade ...de chegar cá abaixo ,anda em modo fraco ,nublado e sem chuva,com 16.1ºC e só 3.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2016 às 15:11)

Boa tarde.

Continua o tempo cinzento por aqui, de momento não chove e até à ultima atualização a estação do IPMA mais próxima acumulou 5.7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2016 às 15:30)

Boas...continua tudo calmo...só nublado,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## carlitinhos (17 Out 2016 às 17:30)

ainda não se sentem o efeitos do aviso do IPMA, será que vem a chuva forte e persistente? aguardemos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2016 às 17:38)

Boas...depois de algumas abertas com momentos de sol...novamente a nublar e sem já sem sol,vento fraco,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Boas....céu nublado, temperatura 15.9ºC e 85%Hr  acumulada 12.0mm


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2016 às 18:58)

Mais um dia Outonal, máximas um pouco acima dos 17ºC na cidade, e dos 15ºC no aeródromo.

Alguns acumulados aqui em redor, segundo o wunderground:
Vouzela: 14.5mm
Tondela: 11mm
Viseu 9.4mm
Mangualde 7.4mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2016 às 19:50)

Boas...céu tapado e chuva muito fraquinha ,vento muito fraco,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2016 às 20:31)

A chuva tem caído de forma regular e moderada nas últimas duas horas.

Acumulados do dia:
Vouzela: 20mm
Tondela: 19mm
Viseu: 15mm
Mangualde: 9mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2016 às 21:27)

À medida que se vão aproximando as zonas mais intensas desta frente quente, a chuva moderada está a passar gradualmente a chuva forte... Rain rate nos 3.56mm/h de acordo com a estação de Ermida-Tondela.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Out 2016 às 21:28)

Boas, vai caindo  acumulado de 7,5mm e 17,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2016 às 21:47)

Boas...com esta manta por cima ...a temperatura sempre estável ,com 17.3ºC e 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 20.5ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## carlitinhos (17 Out 2016 às 22:51)

bem parece que afinal os avisos já eram (retirados o site do IPMA), neste momento alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2016 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu quase sempre encoberto e marcado por constantes períodos de chuva fraca. O acumulado de precipitação ao longo do dia hoje foram uns simpáticos *8.8mm*, até à ultima atualização da estação do IPMA de F.C.R (Vilar Torpim). 

Por agora o meu sensor sem RS marca 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2016 às 00:15)

O dia de ontem encerrou com *31.5mm *acumulados na estação de Ermida-Tondela. Para já segue-se chuva moderada a forte com um rain rate nos *3.05mm/h* (em subida gradual).

Nas últimas 3h acumularam-se *11.9mm.
*
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã cinzenta e muito húmida, com nevoeiro nos pontos altos, não se consegue ver o Castelo Rodrigo nem o topo da Serra da Marofa.

Tivemos alguma precipitação durante a madrugada, 3.7mm na estação do IPMA até há ultima atualização.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2016 às 10:45)

Boas...alguns aguaceiros durante a noite e pouco mais ,...renderam só 1.0mm ,com 16.4ºC e tudo tapado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2016 às 14:14)

Boas ...nuvens e sol forte ,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2016 às 14:50)

Boas!

Chuva fraca persistente aqui em Figueira, tem sido assim praticamente toda a manhã e continua neste inicio de tarde, a humidade é muito elevada, o nevoeiro permanece nos pontos altos escondendo o Castelo e a Serra da Marofa.

O acumulado na estação do IPMA até há ultima atualização foi de 6.7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2016 às 16:05)

Boas...meio nublado e sem vento ,com 21.1ºC e abafado .


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2016 às 16:24)

Boa tarde!

Não pára de chover nesta terra!  
Chove sem grande grande intensidade, mas o que é certo é que não pára há várias horas. Os acumulados até ao momento da ultima atualização foram de *9.3mm* na estação do IPMA e continua a chover!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2016 às 18:58)

Boas...só nublado por nuvens inofensivas ,sem vento ,com 19.4ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Out 2016 às 19:54)

Boa noite, hoje choveu durante a madrugada, rendendo 3,2mm, no entanto o dia foi agradável com máxima de 23,7ºC, de momento 19,7ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2016 às 20:47)

chove com intensidade na ultima hora, sem parar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...só nublado e sem vento ,com 18.0ºC...sem frio.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 21.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado hoje vai nos 18,6mm.
O mensal vai em 75mm.

A rajada máxima de vento hoje foi de 6,4km/h. Valor médio de 0,5km/h. 

Temperatura mínima de 11,3ºC - a mais alta do mês.
Temperatura máxima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Out 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 18,2°C e 1,5mm de


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2016 às 09:34)

Bom dia.

Por aqui temos uma manhã de nevoeiro denso, com a temperatura a rondar os 14ºC.


----------



## huguh (19 Out 2016 às 12:55)

manhã com chuva torrencial a espaços, grandes descargas


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2016 às 13:15)

Olá de novo!

O nevoeiro mantém-se por aqui, mas agora temos mais um ingrediente meteorológico, a chuva!  
Vai caindo de forma fraca/moderada desde há cerca de meia hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2016 às 14:40)

Boas...voltamos há manga curta ...por aqui nada se passa ,nublado e abafado...parece verão ,até faz dor de cabeça ,com 22.6ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2016 às 16:49)

Boas...por aqui continua...tempo muito morto ,nublado e sem vento ,com 22.2ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Out 2016 às 19:05)

Por aqui tempo abafado e com nuvens hoje mais ameaçadoras que ontem, ansiosa por  acho que ja esteve mais longe


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2016 às 19:19)

Boas...continua tudo calmo,sem vento e nublado ,temperatura ainda tropical ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui  a SO e 21,0°C


----------



## keipha (19 Out 2016 às 19:45)

Muito escuro a SW. parece queba célula se dirige para a zona de Tondela


----------



## keipha (19 Out 2016 às 19:54)

Aí está ela. Chuva intensa, trovoada e vento nesta altura


----------



## keipha (19 Out 2016 às 20:31)

O que isto foi...  Que violência


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2016 às 20:49)

keipha disse:


> O que isto foi...  Que violência



Violento mas violento, fiz o percurso pelo IP3 de Santa Comba a Tondela durante os picos da tempestade, e a situação era medonha! Mal se via a estrada, os relâmpagos eram constantes e as rajadas foram extremamente fortes, não acho normal o IPMA ficar impávido e sereno quando estamos a falar de uma célula/supercélula que está mais que enquadrada nos parâmetros de* AVISO VERMELHO, com 48.01mm em menos de uma hora, ou melhor em 38min*

*Passei ainda pelo continente em Tondela, e chovia lá dentro como na rua, há imensas ruas obstruídas com inundações pontuais e muitas tampas de esgoto a saltar. *


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2016 às 21:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Violento mas violento, fiz o percurso pelo IP3 de Santa Comba a Tondela durante os picos da tempestade, e a situação era medonha! Mal se via a estrada, os relâmpagos eram constantes e as rajadas foram extremamente fortes, não acho normal o IPMA ficar impávido e sereno quando estamos a falar de uma célula/supercélula que está mais que enquadrada nos parâmetros de* AVISO VERMELHO, com 48.01mm em menos de uma hora, ou melhor em 38min*
> 
> *Passei ainda pelo continente em Tondela, e chovia lá dentro como na rua, há imensas ruas obstruídas com inundações pontuais e muitas tampas de esgoto a saltar.*



Nem um aviso amarelo...outro dia lançaram avisos amarelos por nada, e agora com uma célula destas nem amarelo..enfim.

Acredito que sejam situações imprevisíveis, mas dada a evolução no radar, um aviso  ( mesmo de última hora ) não lhes ficava mal. Será que o IPMA  não faz acompanhamento em tempo real da evolução das condições meteorológicas? Caramba, até nós aqui no Fórum e que não trabalhamos no IPMA o fazemos...


----------



## keipha (19 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Violento mas violento, fiz o percurso pelo IP3 de Santa Comba a Tondela durante os picos da tempestade, e a situação era medonha! Mal se via a estrada, os relâmpagos eram constantes e as rajadas foram extremamente fortes, não acho normal o IPMA ficar impávido e sereno quando estamos a falar de uma célula/supercélula que está mais que enquadrada nos parâmetros de* AVISO VERMELHO, com 48.01mm em menos de uma hora, ou melhor em 38min*
> 
> *Passei ainda pelo continente em Tondela, e chovia lá dentro como na rua, há imensas ruas obstruídas com inundações pontuais e muitas tampas de esgoto a saltar. *


Muito sinceramente não me recordo de igual. Ainda bem que foi pouco tempo. Fiquei estupefacto com os valores da precipitação, mas de facto choveu imenso num curto espaço de tempo. As ruas ficaram completamente alagadas, cheias de lama e detritos. A temperatura deu um tombo de 7°C durante a passagem da célula. Uma brutalidade. Não esperava tanto, mas a célula andou a "cozinhar" durante a tarde com um tempo quente e abafado. Típico de trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2016 às 22:25)

Boas...por aqui reina...paz total ,céu nublado e sem vento ,com 18.7ºC...sem frio.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2016 às 23:47)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia sem ver o Sol aqui, já lá vão 3!

Por agora muito nevoeiro aqui em Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, o meu sensor sem RS marca 14.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2016 às 23:56)

Forte aguaceiro no Sarzedo neste momento, com a temperatura em 14.4°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2016 às 00:58)

Aqui ficam as imagens de radar do ''monstro'' desprezado pelo IPMA, esta noite:

















Vão surgindo algumas imagens do que sucedeu esta noite pelo facebook:

@keipha, o anemómetro da sua estação está a funcionar a 100% ? É curioso só ter detetado uma rajada máxima de 15km/h, quando houve intensidade do vento para derrubar sinais de trânsito e árvores, aliás na minha opinião não está excluida a hipótese de microburst ou algo do género, o vento soprou tão violentamente que até rodopiava.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Out 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 17,7°C


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2016 às 08:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui ficam as imagens de radar do ''monstro'' desprezado pelo IPMA, esta noite:
> ... aliás na minha opinião não está excluida a hipótese de* microburst ou algo do género*, o vento soprou tão violentamente que até rodopiava.



Com as devidas cautelas, olhando para essas imagens de radar, também não excluo a possibilidade de ter existido um tornado por ali - no flanco SO da célula aparenta estar ali uma "assinatura tornádica". Um microburst também é uma boa hipótese, mas...
De facto a célula, só pelo radar, metia respeito.

Ainda acerca dessa célula, deixo estas imagens de radar:

Reflectividade máxima (19.50h)





Precipitação acumulada em 1 hora (20h)


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2016 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro e muita humidade por aqui, estão cerca de 14ºC (termómetro do carro).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2016 às 10:44)

Boas...nublado e ar quente abafado ...sensação na rua mesmo de ar quente ,com 18.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Serrano (20 Out 2016 às 11:07)

15.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2016 às 11:20)

Em Várzea da Serra, o nevoeiro está desde ontem instalado.
E sol é coisa que não se vê há 3 dias.
0,5mm acumulados hoje.
A amplitude térmica hoje está nos 0,5ºC.
12,8ºC actuais. Vento < 5km/h.







Na Gralheira, a situação é idêntica.


----------



## keipha (20 Out 2016 às 13:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui ficam as imagens de radar do ''monstro'' desprezado pelo IPMA, esta noite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também dei por esse pormenor. Mas como estou numa zona mais baixa, não senti assim tanto o vento. Mas como a actualização de dados do anemometro não é a melhor, alguma coisa perdi. Mas penso também que o forte do vento passou mais afastada da minha localização.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2016 às 15:55)

Boas...cá pelo canto...isto continua quentinho o ambiente ,sol quente  e muita nuvem ,com 23.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2016 às 15:59)

Boa tarde.

Relativamente ao que se passou em *Tondela *ontem, há mais dados?
Notícias, facebook, etc.?


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2016 às 16:17)

Aos poucos a paisagem vai adquirindo o aspeto outonal.








Céu parcialmente nublado e 18ºC por agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Relativamente ao que se passou em *Tondela *ontem, há mais dados?
> Notícias, facebook, etc.?



Há sim Aristocrata, hoje era para ter ido dar uma volta pelas zonas onde passaram os ecos mais potentes mas não consegui por falta de tempo Mas felizmente houve alguém que tratou de recolher mais umas imagens, pelos vistos cairam vários muros de pedra, há árvores arrancadas totalmente, outdoors tombados e vidros partidos, estou cada vez mais convicto da hipótese de microburst, ou sim o tornado também seria viável, as rajadas foram de tal ordem que mesmo dentro do parque de estacionamento do continente se levava com a chuva.

Aliás se os meus sentidos não me trairem, acho que nesta imagem de radar se vê bem um gancho que pode ter dado origem ao possível tornado (não muito desenvolvido, mas está lá na minha opinião), o IPMA podia fazer algum estudo da situação até, mas como nem se quer têm uma estação por estes lados, acho que menosprezaram o evento a todos os níveis...





Mais algumas imagens dos estragos:

Gravei este video  dentro do continente que pelos vistos nem era permitido fazer fotos lá dentro, mas cá fica:


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2016 às 17:21)

Célula a norte daqui a ganhar bastante força, o céu já está muito nublado com a bigorna, contudo não há ainda sinal de trovoada. E entretanto, curioso este tipo de mapa no radar.


----------



## jonas (20 Out 2016 às 18:17)

Bela célula sobre Nelas!


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 18:21)

É visível no Sat24 algumas "explosões" na zona centro do País com especial incidência na zona de Nelas onde o radar já está a roçar o "agressivo",





Um aviso para esta situação já era bem vindo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2016 às 18:28)

Boas...as nuvens que andaram por aqui toda a tarde concentradas...já fugiu tudo ,fim de tarde com céu limpo pela zona ,com 21.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2016 às 18:33)

criz0r disse:


> É visível no Sat24 algumas "explosões" na zona centro do País com especial incidência na zona de Nelas onde o radar já está a roçar o "agressivo",
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avisos?! Nah, isso dá muito trabalho, nem que chovessem canivetes, e então depois do que se passou ontem aqui por Tondela, eles deviam ser mais cautelosos, mas não é preciso... Quem diz Tondela, diz muitos outros casos que já ocorreram pelo país... Enquanto se mantiver esta política de avisos, até algumas apps vão superar o IPMA neste tipo de situações...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2016 às 20:00)

Boas...com céu limpo e vento fraco de WNW,com 19.3ºC 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2016 às 21:32)

Boas...hoje sem manta por cima...a temperatura vai-se mexendo ,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2016 às 22:15)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NW...com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Out 2016 às 07:18)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã com nevoeiro, sem chuva e sem vento com 16,6°C


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2016 às 12:16)

Depois de 3 dias de chuva fraca e nevoeiro - com total ausência de sol, eis uma clara diferença na cor das folhas das árvores.
É o Outono a instalar-se também em Várzea da Serra.

Diferença entre os dias 17 e 21 de Outubro.







Mais em: https://www.wunderground.com/webcams/erdnasilva/1/show.html?MR=1

10,1ºC de momento. Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2016 às 14:47)

Boas...hoje ainda não passou de nevoeiro alto ...o sol ainda não apareceu ,está abafado e o ar quente e fraco,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2016 às 16:39)

Boas...já com sol,vento aumentar de SW,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2016 às 17:59)

Boas...novamente céu tapado ,com nuvens vir de SW e vento,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2016 às 21:49)

Boas...só nublado e nada se mexe...sem vento ,calma de mais ,com 16.5ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2016 às 23:40)

Boas...nublado e sem vento,com 16.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Out 2016 às 07:54)

Bom dia, começou a chover, com algum vento de NE e 16,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 10:24)

Bom dia  .

Desde as 6h da matina que ainda não parou...sempre na vertical ....sem vento ,com 15.1ºC e 14.0 mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 10:52)

Bem que chove ...com 17.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 11:19)

Boas...não para ...com 23.0mm e 15.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (22 Out 2016 às 11:36)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 13°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 17:57)

Boas...mais uma descarga de chuva ,com 17.1ºC e 30.0mm...está a ser uma boa rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 18:53)

Boas...é só somar ...mais uma descarga ...daquelas deitar fumo ,com 44.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 19:04)

Boas...a descarga das 18h,em menos de meia hora foram 17.0mm ,pelo radar passou um eco vermelho mesmo por cima de mim,a roçar o sul da cidade ,houve dez minutos que foram de torneira aberta .


----------



## FMike (22 Out 2016 às 20:46)

O poder da montanha.... A norte sol e temperatura amena... a sul chuva e nevoeiro... pelo meio uma parede chamada Estrela. Vídeo gravado nas Pedras Lavradas.








Vídeo Timelapse:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 22:00)

Boas...parece vir mais a caminho...de momento chove bem,com 16.6ºC e 46.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 22:42)

Boas...continua ,com 49.0mm.


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Out 2016 às 22:49)

Boas por aqui chove bem


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Out 2016 às 23:30)

Boa noite. Aqui ainda se aguarda pela chuva forte. Entretanto as rajadas de vento estão a aumentar significativamente.


----------



## Nickname (22 Out 2016 às 23:36)

Em Viseu pouco tem chovido hoje, ainda não se atingiu os 10mm,  ainda assim o suficiente para a estação do aeródromo ter ultrapassador os *100mm* neste mês, vai-se aproximando do valor médio mensal (147mm).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2016 às 23:51)

Boas...não para de somar ,com 62.0mm ,com 15.9ºC e vento aumentar de SW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Out 2016 às 23:56)

Chuva torrencial com vento forte!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Out 2016 às 00:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chuva torrencial com vento forte!!



Curta passagem de 5min dos ecos amarelo-alaranjados com chuva muito intensa e gotas grossas, segue-se chuva moderada agora. Nada de especial se compararmos à supercélula da quarta-feira passada


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2016 às 00:09)

chove forte e feio!


----------



## keipha (23 Out 2016 às 00:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Curta passagem de 5min dos ecos amarelo-alaranjados com chuva muito intensa e gotas grossas, segue-se chuva moderada agora. Nada de especial se compararmos à supercélula da quarta-feira passada


Hoje por exemplo estou a sentir o vento mais forte do que na supercélula. Aquilo foi mesmo muito localizado...


----------



## keipha (23 Out 2016 às 00:17)

Neste momento vento moderado e alguma chuva. Rápida queda da temperatura, na altura da passagem da frente, que trouxe chuva forte e rajadas de vento bastante intensas


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2016 às 00:28)

Por Viseu depois de um aguaceiro forte parou de chover e apareceu o vento forte com rajadas, já tive de ir ao exterior arrumar alguns objectos e mobiliário de exterior pois não estava à espera de rajadas assim tão fortes.

Edit: Vendo as estações mais próximas e depois de ter ido ao exterior nota-se bem a queda rápida da temperatura.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Out 2016 às 00:41)

keipha disse:


> Hoje por exemplo estou a sentir o vento mais forte do que na supercélula. Aquilo foi mesmo muito localizado...



Já reparei, como não sei exatamente a sua localização (nem tenho que saber), nem me lembrei que pudesse ter estado numa das zonas menos afetadas no que concerne à intensidade do vento. Agora isso sugere que a situação noutros lados deve ter ainda ficado um bocado acima dos 48mm acumulados, quem sabe... talvez uns 60mm ou mais, junto aos ecos vermelho-arroxeados.

Entretanto o vento já abrandou e a chuva permanece moderada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2016 às 01:28)

Desde as 20h que o vento tem estado impressionante, sobretudo nas zonas mais altas e viradas a SW. Ramos de árvores, algumas peças de roupa perdidas e um cartaz publicitário derrubado junto ao Santos Pinto são as primeiras baixas deste evento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2016 às 10:37)

Boas...hoje mais fresco,alguma chuva a meio da noite,com 14.8ºC e 7.0mm,nublado e vento de SW.

Dados de ontem 14.7ºC /18.7ºC e 63.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (23 Out 2016 às 11:00)

11.4°C no Sarzedo, sem chuva na última hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2016 às 12:21)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 15.7ºC...brisa de NNW...muito bom .


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2016 às 13:53)

Várzea da Serra segue com chuva e algum vento.
28,2mm acumulados hoje. 115,2mm neste mês de Outubro.
Rajada máxima de 51,5km/h.

A temperatura actual é de 8,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2016 às 14:22)

Boa tarde!

Durante a madrugada tivemos alguns aguaceiros fortes aqui em Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, por agora temos céu nublado com abertas e muito vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Out 2016 às 19:19)

Dia bastante fresco e de aguaceiros moderados a fortes. No geral o evento está a ser bastante fraco, e os aguaceiros renderam mais mms, que a frente em si, havendo um acumulado na estação de Ermida-Tondela de *15,49mm.*

Fiz umas fotos de uma célula que passou por aqui e que passou por Viseu, onde se viam nuvens Pileus sobre os cumulonimbus, sinal de updrafts muito intensos e de um ambiente gelado lá no topo:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 22:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dia bastante fresco e de aguaceiros moderados a fortes. No geral o evento está a ser bastante fraco, e os aguaceiros renderam mais mms, que a frente em si, havendo um acumulado na estação de Ermida-Tondela de *15,49mm.*
> 
> Fiz umas fotos de uma célula que passou por aqui e que passou por Viseu, onde se viam nuvens Pileus sobre os cumulonimbus, sinal de updrafts muito intensos e de um ambiente gelado lá no topo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2016 às 22:52)

Boas...ontem  foi de mais...hoje já fechou mais a torneira ,nublado e vento fraco,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 17.1ºC e 7.0mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Out 2016 às 07:16)

Bom dia, 13,6°C com céu nublado e 0,7mm de


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia, inicio de manha com aguaceiros, a temperatura ronda os 10ºC com vento muito fraco do quadrante sul.
Esta madrugada nevou um pouco no Planalto da Torre mas neste momento vai chovendo com uma temperatura a rondar os 2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2016 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Manhã com muita chuva até ao momento aqui em F.C. Rodrigo com tempo frio, o meu carro marcava há pouco apenas 9ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 09:27)

Bom dia...mais uma noitinha de chuvinha ,tudo tapadinho e continua ,com 11.7ºC e 12.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 12:02)

Boas ...o sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens ...para fazer crescer a erva...os campos vão mudando de cor ,com 14.7ºC e 13.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 15:38)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...mas o sol já vai ficando mais tapado ...pela tarde,vento aumentar ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Out 2016 às 15:50)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Obrigado Tiagolco!


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2016 às 16:43)

Por Bragança o dia também vai tendo aguaceiros dispersos e alguma que outra aberta que deixa ver o sol! 
Recolhi até ao momento *4mm*.
A temperatura variou entre os *6,8ºC* de mínima e os *12,5ºC* até agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Boas...muita nuvem e vento ESE aumentar...puxar pela chuva ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 19:49)

Boas...nublado e nuvens baixas a chegarem de SSE,algum vento,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 20:52)

Boas...já ...embora fraca ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...os aguaceiros aumentarem ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## keipha (24 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Por aqui também já chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2016 às 23:44)

Boas...chove bem  já algum tempo ,vai somando 18.0mm,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Out 2016 às 23:59)

Boas...Temperatura 14.2ºC e 91%Hr
acumulada 29.5mm


----------



## huguh (25 Out 2016 às 01:05)

por aqui começou a chover pouco depois da meia noite, e ainda continua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2016 às 07:44)

Um bom dia...a ser acordado com muita ...faz barulho ,com 14.1ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2016 às 08:14)

Boas...ainda com aguaceiros...já abrandar,pelo sul vai abrindo o céu ,de vai nos 11.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.5ºC / 17.7ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2016 às 08:28)

Ja aqui chegou Albimeteo, bela célula com boa descarga :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2016 às 15:09)

Boas...desde de manhã sem chuva...só nublado ,com vento de SSE e quente...ambiente na rua abafado ,com 19.5ºC...sempre a subir lentamente .


----------



## huguh (25 Out 2016 às 17:58)

está de regresso a chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2016 às 19:18)

Boas...ainda com manta por cima ,temperatura nem se mexe ,com 19.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Entre Unhais da Serra e Trancoso também deve estar a chover bem... ecos amarelos no radar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Out 2016 às 19:45)

Boas, céu sempre nublado sem chuva e com 18,1°C de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2016 às 21:56)

Boas...ainda nublado ,sem vento ,com 17.8ºC e 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 20.1ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2016 às 10:37)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao bom tempo ...parece que é para aquecer ,sol e nuvens altas e médias ,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2016 às 12:30)

Boas ...já com sol a 100% ...vai aquecendo ,sol quente ,com 22.5ºC e vento ESE quente.


----------



## panda (26 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Boas...Céu praticamente limpo com 23.1ºC
Vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2016 às 15:42)

Boas ...então isto,virou-se ao contrário ...agora passou a verão ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 24.7ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2016 às 19:07)

Boas...ainda com temperatura tropical...22.2ºC...nada se mexe .


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Out 2016 às 20:19)

Boas, verão de São Martinho com máxima de 28,9°C  de momento 17,9°C


----------



## panda (26 Out 2016 às 20:59)

Dia Primaveril por aqui com uma máxima de 23.3ºC
Temperatura atual 18.7ºC e 74%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...ainda 20.9ºC...nada se mexe .

Dados de 16.4ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Out 2016 às 07:49)

Bom dia, mínima de 12,2°C, céu com algumas nuvens e 12,5°C sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2016 às 08:27)

Bons dias...céu tapado por nuvens altas e médias ,com 18.4ºC...sem frio .


----------



## panda (27 Out 2016 às 08:56)

Bons dias, céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco
Temperatura 16.3ºC e 78%Hr


----------



## panda (27 Out 2016 às 14:25)

Boas...Sol filtrado por nuvens altas 
Vento fraco de SE
Temperatura 23.5ºC e 58%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2016 às 17:21)

Boas...manhã nublada e sem sol...tarde já foi com bons momentos de sol e ,sol meio passado  e vento fraco,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Boas, máxima de 29,0°C, momento com 16,6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2016 às 21:53)

Boas...calmaria total,nada se mexe ,com 21.0ºC...sem frio.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Out 2016 às 23:49)

Temperatura atual 16.7ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje 15ºC / 24.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia, mínima de 11,3°C e de momento 12,1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2016 às 08:32)

Bom dia .

Algumas nuvens altas e médias e já com o sol a passar pelo meio ,com 18.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2016 às 11:03)

Boas ...mais sol...quente ,com 21.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2016 às 13:25)

Boas...Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, vento fraco de E
Temperatura atual 22.9ºC e 63%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2016 às 14:03)

Boas ...hoje com o sol mais exposto...hoje já faz mais moça ...está quente como tudo ,com 24.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2016 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!

Dia com cheiro a Verão por aqui, algum calor, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Boas...tarde de verão  e com sol maluco ,algum vento de ESE,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2016 às 18:50)

Boas...nada se mexe  e com 22.5ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2016 às 20:07)

Boas, mais um dia de verão de São Martinho com máxima de 29,3°C e 18,6°C atual.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Boas...calma continua ,com 20.6ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2016 às 23:47)

Boas...Temperatura atual 17.1ºC e 84%Hr

Dados de hoje  13.8ºC / 24.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2016 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 12,1°C com vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Serrano (29 Out 2016 às 11:34)

16.8°C no Sarzedo, com um sol tímido...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2016 às 12:05)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de sol maluco ...que grande pedra que provoca ,anda mesmo sequinho de todo ,com 21.7ºC e vento de Este.


----------



## panda (29 Out 2016 às 14:16)

Boas...Sol, vento fraco com 22.2ºC e 60%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2016 às 20:03)

Boas, de momento 17,4ºC e máxima de 28,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2016 às 21:06)

Boas...finalmente uma noite abaixo dos vinte a esta hora ...coisa rara nas ultimas noites ,mais parecia verão ,com 18.8ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Out 2016 às 23:58)

Boas...Temperatura atual 14.2ºC e 88%Hr

Dados de hoje  14.2ºC / 22.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2016 às 06:18)

Bom dia, 9,0°C sem vento e 82℅HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2016 às 07:04)

Muito nevoeiro com 8,7°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2016 às 08:39)

Boas, ainda com nevoeiro e 9,8°C e 84℅HR, sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2016 às 10:17)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia com o sol quente ,com céu limpo e vento fraquinho ,com 19.7ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2016 às 10:27)

Sol quentinho sem nevoeiro e sem nuvens, 19.1ºC e 44%HR, sem vento


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2016 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

A manhã de hoje já foi um pouco mais fresca e o dia será também menos quente.

Mesmo com estes dias mais quentes a paisagem vai ficando com o aspeto típico desta altura do ano.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2016 às 12:57)

Boas, 24,6°C sem vento


----------



## Serrano (30 Out 2016 às 13:03)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18°C.


----------



## panda (30 Out 2016 às 14:03)

Boas...Madrugada com nevoeiro na Cova da Beira. Ja céu limpo, vento fraco
Temperatura atual 21.9ºC e 32%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2016 às 18:12)

Boas, 17,0ºC e 47%HR, máxima de 28,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2016 às 18:59)

Boas...mais uma tarde cheia de sol quente ...fim de tarde calma,nada se mexe ,com 19.5ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2016 às 21:59)

Boas...noite mais fresca,com 17.5ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Out 2016 às 23:59)

Temperatura atual 11.3ºC e 74%Hr

Dados de hoje  10.9ºC / 22.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Out 2016 às 06:34)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens altas e 5,4°C , sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia ...sol quente e ambiente seco ,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2016 às 11:49)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de 5,0C. Mas no fundo de Vila havia a habitual geada.

Os dados da estação para o wu estão desatualizados porque estamos sem internet na aldeia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2016 às 12:35)

Boas ...sol e a calmaria continua ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2016 às 13:00)

Boas...Céu com algumas nuvens
Temperatura 20.6ºC e 43%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2016 às 17:17)

Boas...por aqui...já com o sol fora no horizonte ,tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Boas...sem vento ,com 18.8ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Out 2016 às 20:20)

Boas, a máxima de hoje foi 27,4°C, neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas e 11,4°C sem vento.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2016 às 21:12)

Boas...Temperatura atual 13.9ºC e 63%Hr

Dados de hoje  8.6ºC / 22ºC

Precipitação acumulada em Outubro 152.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...ainda céu limpo ,com 16.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 22.8ºC.

De este mês 119.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2016 às 00:15)

Uma imagem da geada residual na manhã do dia 31 em Várzea da Serra.
A mínima da estação foi de 5,0ºC, logo após a meia-noite.

Depois, vieram as nuvens e a temperatura subiu.
Ainda assim, de manhã, no fundo de vila, o cenário era este: (Alguma geada que sobreviveu à nebulosidade)


----------

